# "Don't Dump Your Bait" stickers



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
May 16, 2006 

Contact: Robert McCann (517) 241-7397

Michigan's Anglers Encouraged to Help Protect Our Waters

In an effort to prevent the introduction or spread of aquatic invasive species (AIS) into the Great Lakes and Michigan waters, the Michigan Office of the Great Lakes, Michigan Sea Grant, and the Michigan Department of Natural Resources will be distributing over 65,000 "Don't Dump Your Bait" stickers to approximately 650 Michigan bait retailers this year to distribute with annual license renewals.

Invaders such as zebra mussels and water fleas can be easily introduced through the improper disposal of water from bait buckets into Michigan's lakes and streams. The bait stickers will be distributed to anglers by local bait retailers throughout Michigan in an effort to educate and remind anglers to properly dispose of their unwanted bait in the trash. Preventative practices will help to protect Michigan's waters for future enjoyment. 

More than 160 AIS have entered the Great Lakes and Michigan waters through ballast water, aquaculture, canals and waterways, recreational activities, and the trade and use of live organisms. Without natural predators, AIS contribute environmental degradation as well as economic losses which have been estimated at $5 billion annually to the Great Lakes basin.

The bait disposal stickers can be viewed online at www.michigan.gov/deqaquaticinvasives, click on AIS Awareness Week. To request bait disposal stickers contact the Office of the Great Lakes at 517-335-4056.


----------

